# Can I can "cold" salsa?



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

My recipe for making salsa doesn't include any cook time. Just mix the ingredients together. Would I able to can it that way, or should I heat it up before I put it in the jars?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

When I do my salsa, I have it boiling hot on the stove & my jars in a canner full of hot water. I would think you'd need to heat it up, good & hot & have your jars hot as well.
Not sure about canning it cold.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Is this an approved salsa canning recipe? All the approved salsa recipes I have seen are for hot pack.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

This is not, as far as I know. It is just a salsa recipe that uses yellow pear tomato. Was hoping I could can it as we eat this all the time and just love it.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

Reenie I would modify that salsa recipe so that it includes vinegar and lemon juice to make it safe for canning. Or see if you can find a similar recipe in the Ball book.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

Or, if you want to, you could freeze it.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

Actually freezing is probably what I would do! Great idea and I absolutely love yellow pear tomatoes!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Or pack it at room temp and pressure can it (start with a cold pressure canner and bring it up to heat).


----------

